# ayuda para construir cargador de baterias



## tolobusco (Jul 25, 2007)

Hola soy nuevo por el foro.
Quisiera  construirme una tv con batería. 
Me explico: tengo una tv de 7”  que se alimenta con un transformador de 12V y lo que me gustaría es ponerle unas baterías para que me aguante encendida sin necesidad de tenerla enchufada a la red, unos 20 minutos seria suficiente. 
Tengo unas baterías, son de unos sai’s de ordenador. No se si conectándolas en serie  y construyendo algún tipo de  circuito lo tendría solucionado.
Como podéis ver ando pegado en el tema de electrónica, me mola mucho pero no tengo ni idea. He hecho algunos pcb´s  tengo insoladora  casera y un poco de experiencia soldando.
Dicho esto haber si me podéis echar una mano.
Saludos al foro.


----------



## mabauti (Jul 25, 2007)

debes poner las baterias en serie para que el voltaje sea la suma de estos ,cuidando la polaridad de estas. Pruebalas asi y determina si te es util ese arreglo.

La polaridad debe arreglarse asi (+)===(-)(+)===(-)(+)===(-)


----------



## tolobusco (Jul 25, 2007)

gracias por tu respuesta.
el tema de las baterias esta claro pero ¿y el cargador?. necesito hacer un cargador que detecte la carga y una vez cargadas corte.


----------



## Dano (Jul 25, 2007)

Edita el titulo del tema para que sea más descriptivo.

Saludos


----------



## tolobusco (Jul 26, 2007)

una manita porfa. no encuentro lo que busco


----------



## mabauti (Jul 26, 2007)

utiliza el LM317 como fuente de corriente constante a 1/10 de Imax de las baterias. Descargate la hoja de datos ahi viene como , es muy sencillo


----------



## Nilfred (Jul 26, 2007)

Batería de SAI dijo, son de plomo, se cargan con tensión no con corriente. En el costado de la batería dice cuales son las tensiones de carga, transcribilas acá.


----------



## tolobusco (Jul 27, 2007)

mabauti, como puse en el primer tem no tengo ni idea de electronica. me he descargado la hoja del LM317 y es como si estuviera escrito en chino.
nilfred, la bateria si es de un sai y en el costado pone: voltage regulacion 20ºC, standby nuse: 13.5-13.8V, cycle use:14.4-15.0V, initial current:2.4A.
gracias por el interes.


----------



## tolobusco (Jul 27, 2007)

miren lo que me recomiendan en otro foro.
pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/auto/cargbat1/index.htm.
que opinan?


----------



## tiggerleon (Jul 27, 2007)

hay varias soluciones, desde la mas complcada hasta las mas simple...   lamas complicada seria un sistema de carga automatico que controle los voltajes de carga y descarga de la bateria y su resistencia interna para verificar en que estado se encuentra la bateria...  Pero creo que quieres lo mas sencillo...  entonces seria algo asi, la bateria la conectas directamente al tv...  no las pongas en serie porque quemas tu tv...  la tv que tienes es de 12v y la bateria tambien por lo que no necesitas ponerlas en serie...  lo que si podrias hacer es ponerlas en paralelo pero el sistema de carga simple no seria tan eficiente..   aunque puede funcionar...  seria cuestion de que pruebes...   el sistema de carga seria un transformador de 15v a 1 amperio o 500 miliamperios el cual rectificas con 4 diodos y conectas a la bateria con una resistencia de 30 ohmnios a 10watts para que no se te sobrecargue la bateria.  Los 30 ohmnios de la resistencia no estoy seguro...  tendrias que probar...   podria ser de 20, de 10, 5 o hasta de 0.5 ohmnios... tendrias que probar y si con 30 ohm carga bien la bateria en un tiempo de por lo menos 2 horas esta bien.  Si la bateria carga en menos de 2 horas se te va a malograr rápidamente. talvez solo te dure un par de meses...  Espero te sirva de ayuda.  Si necesitas información sobre modelos mas complejos y completos de cargadores de bateria y fuentes reguladas me avisas.  Saludos


----------



## Javerman (Jul 2, 2010)

el LM317 sirve para hacer el cargador?


----------

